# Layout tastiera inglese lettere accentate

## ringhiogattuso

Ciao,

per lavoro mi hanno dato un notebook con tastiera inglese.

Tutto ok finchè devo programmare, ma quando devo scrivere mails in italiano a volte può essere utile avere degli accenti.

Potete suggerirmi una soluzione per ottenere le lettere accentate magari con una combinazione di tasti o come la tastiera spagnola premento ' e poi la lettera da accentare?

Grazie

----------

## Laux

Alle tastiere si può comunque cambiare il layout, basta sapere che sistema monta... (in pratica vorrei sapere il sistema per poter suggerire la soluzione)

----------

## fbcyborg

Io da anni oramai uso una tastiera americana con layout US.

La tengo fissa su layout it perché mi sevono le lettere accentate e se mi servono i simboli <> e altre cosette cambio layout con CTRL+ALT+K e metto US.

Basta impostare tutto nel proprio windows manager. Io uso KDE e non ho problemi.

----------

## ringhiogattuso

Ok, quindi si può cambiare layout al volo.

Però mi rimane strano perchè non ho il riscontro visivo.

Non c'è proprio una possibilità per inserire solo le lettere accentate?

----------

## fbcyborg

Come non c'è riscontro visivo?

Io quando ho il layout IT mi compare la bandierina italiana, quando ho quello US, compare la bandiera US.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Come non c'è riscontro visivo?

 

questo dipende dal modo in cui hai configurando il desktop.

se vedi le bandierine significa che hai attivato l'applet corripondente.

in kde bisogna navigare il menù alla voce impostazioni-->Regionali e accesso facilitato-->Mappatura della tastiera.

dopo bisogna spuntare l'opzione "Abilita le mappature delle tastiera" e configurarla.

per stressarsi di meno, esiste la vecchia buona linea di comando:

```

setxkbmap -layout it [us]

```

niente bandierine, però...

----------

## fbcyborg

Esatto ho fatto proprio così in KDE..

aggiungo inoltre che c'è l'opzione 

```
loadkeys [it|us]
```

E anche quì niente bandiere!  :Wink: 

----------

## ringhiogattuso

Si, ma se ho il tasto "#" non mi piace premerlo per ottenere la ù.

Non sono un grande typer quindi mi capita spesso di cercare un riscontro visivo.

Spero di essermi spiegato

Grazie comunque per le risposte.

----------

## fbcyborg

Cambia tastiera oppure appiccicaci sopra delle etichette adesive con la nuova mappatura.

Non vedo altra soluzione.

----------

## ringhiogattuso

Alla fine anche a me pareva l'unica soluzione possibile e avere il riscontro di voi esperti mi conforta.

Però con alcuni layout come quello spagnolo, premendo ' ed in un secondo momento la lettera si ottiene la versione accentata.

Per cui se premo ' e dopo u ottengo ù.

Non c'è una maniera di hackerare il layout inglese per aggiungere questa funzionalità?

Mi scuso se faccio delle domande cretine

----------

## fbcyborg

No, non sono domande cretine, anzi.. direi che la cosa sia abbastanza interessante.

Sinceramente non so se esista un sistema come quello che hai detto tu, e a dire il vero

mi piacerebbe saperlo.

----------

## ringhiogattuso

Che la tastiera spagnola (avendola usata) funzioni così è sicuro.

Si può dare un'occhiata a questo

http://www.nntp.it/comp-os-linux-sys/485901-lettere-maiuscole-accentate.html

----------

## TwoMinds

...ciao... ma configurare il compose in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?...

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:lwin"

EndSection
```

...tasto windows sx + ` + e = è...

...tasto windows sx + ' + e  = é...

...e così via...

----------

## ringhiogattuso

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> ...ciao... ma configurare il compose in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?...
> 
> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> ...

 

Si, come si fa?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ringhiogattuso wrote:*   

>  *TwoMinds wrote:*   ...ciao... ma configurare il compose in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?...
> 
> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> ...

 

Cacchio! Te l'ha appena detto! Come sarebbe "come si fa?" O_O   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cacchio! Te l'ha appena detto! Come sarebbe "come si fa?" O_O    

 

esagerato  :Smile: .

la domanda era realativa all'editor di xorg.conf.

puoi usare nano, che conosci, se hai già letto la guida gentoo e modificare il file di configurazione di X:

```

nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

da superutente, ovviamente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah! OK! scusate allora!  :Razz: 

----------

## ringhiogattuso

No la mia questione era un'altra.

Aggiungendo l'opzione composite in xorg.conf è automatico che con quelle combinazioni di tasti si ottengano le lettere accentate?

Non devo configurare delle altre cose?

Ciao e scusate

----------

## fbcyborg

Penso che non si debba aggiungere altro... 

ad ogni modo, provare non costa nulla! Poi se hai problemi scrivi un post!  :Wink: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...oppure se si usa evdev... in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi ...

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc101" -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>

      <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">compose:lwin</append>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

